# Latest virus to threaten your PC



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2009)




----------



## white page (May 8, 2009)

:funny: love it , thanks .


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 8, 2009)

Oh, I love that! He he.


----------



## NicNak (May 8, 2009)

That must be related to this.  I think maybe they are in partnership.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 8, 2009)

Ha ha! Love that one too!


----------

